# Utogesten



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi I have noticed that since I came home and took the utogesten the cramoing has gone off. I am on 200mg 3x a day is that what everyone else is on?
If so what time do you take it?

I know my clinic here uses 400m 2x a day

any thoughts?
dawn


----------

